# What do you think of Jatujak Market these days?



## bantitap (Jul 5, 2010)

Wondering if during weekends you guys go to Jatujak Market or not, if so.. to buy what? Or is it just for tourists????


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Afraid most of my time in Thailand is spent in Chiang Mai or Issan, so although I've certainly heard of Jatujak Market, I've never been there!


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

bantitap said:


> Wondering if during weekends you guys go to Jatujak Market or not, if so.. to buy what? Or is it just for tourists????


I'd say it's worth the trip if you've never been, just to sample it.

But, it's definitely not what it used to be. It's become pretty expensive, almost in line with department stores. The moved a lot of market traders to Jatujak during the protests that crippled central BKK, forcing premiums to rise.

I still go quite regularly as they have some great shops for fish and fish tank supplies.


----------

